# "Blue Star" on Steroids



## Kenjii (Feb 10, 2014)

Hy,

based on the Blue Star - originally build by overdog - I want to show you my first modified flashlight with my first post on this board :wave: Finally I used the following parts:
- UltraFire C2 Body
- Optical Lens 75mm
- 109 LED Lamp
- Arctic Silver Adhesive
- Noctigon XP-G2 R5 dedomed
- Fasttech V10+ 4A Driver
- Wavien RLT Collar (small)
- Panasonic NCR18650PD

Without the collar about 65€ for the parts.

















As I inserted the Wavien Collar yesterday, I have no current Beamshots. So, here are some older Beamshots without Collar from different stages of Evolution.

Distance 430m. [email protected] with Dome. About 250 KLux.






[email protected] dedomed. About 500 KLux.






I hope i can make some new Beamshots this week.

Lux are after a lot of testing with the Wavien RLT Collar (measured from 6 meters and calculated back to 1 meter) *795.600 Lux*  That means the collar boosts my setup about 60%.

Thank you for watching and best regards

Kenjii


----------



## tobrien (Feb 10, 2014)

that looks amazing! it's like a laser haha


----------



## borg (Feb 14, 2014)

Awesome build !
Your first build and you hunted directly for the monster throw ! I respect that 

I will do a similar build but I will use the XP E2 r4 1c noctigon dedomed at 2,5A .

Where did you get your lens from ? What is the focal length ?


----------



## Kenjii (Feb 14, 2014)

Hy,

the Lens is from DX, but it isn't in stock at the Moment. Kaidomain is an alternative. Focal length is about 70mm.

The flashlight is really easy to build. Really tricky is the adjustment on the Wavien Collar. 1/10mm higher (a stripe of tape) made a difference of 100 Klux/kcd. 

Regards

Kenjii


----------



## R.W.D. (Feb 15, 2014)

Haha that things a beast. 
Love it great build


----------



## Kenjii (Feb 16, 2014)

borg said:


> Your first build and you hunted directly for the monster throw ! I respect that



Hy,

there are more than enough flashlights that flood ;-) I want Throw. So the next build should perform almost at the same Level but with reflector. The Host is on the way 

Greetings

Kenjii


----------



## tobrien (Feb 16, 2014)

you know something, Kenjii? if your setup is ~795,000 lux, I can't imagine what 1,000,000 lux must be like!


----------



## Kenjii (Feb 16, 2014)

Tobrien, if you want to imagine 1 MLux search for mash.m's Black Bullet. That kicks a lot!


----------



## tobrien (Feb 16, 2014)

Kenjii said:


> Tobrien, if you want to imagine 1 MLux search for mash.m's Black Bullet. That kicks a lot!



I've seen that one by mash, but didn't recall it hitting 1 million or more. I'll take another look, thanks!


----------



## Kenjii (Feb 17, 2014)

Hy,

i tried to make some Beamshots yesterday. I searched for a while to find a location that fits the needs of this Superthrower. But i had no luck with the camera settings. The best one is a bit overexposed and i forgot to make a control shot ... 

Funny is the fact that i tried to reach a building next to a Silo about 850 metes away but i missed it and remarked at home that i targeted a building of a furniture shop that was 1350 metres away. Wow, that thing throws really far! 

Nikon P100, f=2.8, 3 Sec., Iso 400






Regards

Kenjii


----------



## borg (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice one, crazy throw.

The beam itself tells the story


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome thrower. The wavien collar has me intrigued.

I'd like to have a go at making something like that but the last couple of lens I have ordered from DX all su#&, they are useless to me.


----------



## Kenjii (Feb 17, 2014)

I know that. My last two lenses (104mm, no focussing possible, see image below) from Kaidomain were bad, too. It´s kind of a lottery. But there´s no other option for cheap lenses.


----------



## borg (Feb 17, 2014)

Did you get a refund for that lens Kenjii ?


----------



## Kenjii (Feb 17, 2014)

I got a new one for free but that was bad, too. I now have an Open order from fasttech.


----------



## Kenjii (Mar 18, 2014)

Hy,

the new 100mm lens from Fasttech arrived and i decided to build a Turbohead from tubes of an exhaust hood (white)  These tubes have a diameter of 100mm and fit perfect for the lens. Extension tubes (dark grey) which fit perfect are used to hold the lens in position.

Frankenstein has never been pretty 











And here are Beamshots. The spot is crazy small (about 2m x 2m)  The first one was taken with fully focussed image of the LED in about 250 metres. The second one is taken with slightly defocussed LED (about 2mm further away form the LED), but much higher output.

Nikon P100, 3 Sec., f=4,5, ISO400

641 KLux






1,2 MLux :devil: Not the nicest spot, but throws like hell!






I think for maximum Output the projected image has to be defocussed slightly, to get the emitter right in place exactly in the focus of the lens.

Greetings

Kenjii

PS: Remember this one runs with 4 Amps only ....


----------



## borg (Mar 19, 2014)

Now that is Blue Star on "steroids overdose" 

Ugly? yes. 
Does it do the job? yes also 

Hmm, i find a little bit strange the fact that you have to slightly defocus the spot to get the best throw.


----------



## Xandre 01 (Mar 28, 2014)

Impressive beamshot:twothumbs


----------



## ven (Mar 28, 2014)

Xandre 01 said:


> Impressive beamshot:twothumbs



+1 outstanding...........


----------



## Kenjii (May 11, 2014)

Hy,

today I added some applications. GITD Powder mixed with some gel for french nails 

Greetings

Kenjii


----------



## tobrien (May 11, 2014)

^ that looks amazing


----------



## Walterk (May 12, 2014)

Very nice! 
And first time I see effective use of 100mm lens.


----------



## Kenjii (Jul 15, 2014)

Just as Xandre´s Lux Monster my Blue Star with 75mm aspherical Lens was measured last weekend with the calibrated Gossen Mavolux 5032B at *981 Klux/Kcd*  Got to find another 20 Klux somewhere ... 

Beamshots here:http://www.andis3d.de/beams-04.htm

Greetings

Kenjii


----------



## Kenjii (Aug 19, 2014)

Hy,

i wanted more of that GITD stuff :thumbsup:

Greetings

Kenjii


----------



## tobrien (Aug 19, 2014)

looks great with the glowing lens haha


----------

